# Twisted valve body on Delta Monitor shower faucet



## cowboyshoes (Apr 15, 2013)

I recently replaced the cartridge on a Delta Monitor 1700 series shower faucet. During the process I encountered a brass nut that was severely stuck on the valve body and prevented me from removing cartridge. I Goggled it and came across the following thread on this forum:

http://www.terrylove.com/forums/showthread.php?24836-Can-t-remove-quot-bonnet-quot-to-replace-cartridge!


In summary, the advice in the thread tells you to use two wrenches, one on the valve body to hold it in place and one on the nut. Then heat the nut to remove it. However, against my better judgement I attempted this fix myself, heating the nut but just using one wrench to loosen it. I didn't have a 2nd set of hands with a wrench on the valve body to hold it in place.

I managed to remove the brass nut, but it resulted in the valve body getting rotated slightly counter clockwise.

Everything is working great with the shower now, no more leaks, but I'm worried that I may have caused some permanent damage. I'm looking for advice to determine whether I've damaged the valve body and what detrimental effects I may have caused (leaking? potential for valve bursting down the road when I'm off on vacation??)

Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Apr 15, 2013)

With the cover off you likely could see if you had copper or pex pipes. If it is copper you may have kinked something but likely you just bent a screw or two holding it in place. The test for leaks would be to cap the shower head and turn it on and inspect for leaks, as best you can with the front plate off.


----------



## gottodo1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Yup, capping it and testing for leaks is your best bet, I've had a similar problem before and that property's been running strong for 5 years, I could just be luck though .


----------

